# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  اصدار جديد لجهاز MAGNUM x777 بتاريخ 9-1-2019

## mohamed73

اصدار جديد لجهاز MAGNUM x777 بتاريخ 9-1-2019    وعودة بي اوت بدون نت        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## alisalar

شكررااااااااااااا

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه رائعه يا هندسه*

----------

